

Sacha Greif on choosing a co-founder and building MVP - mijustin
http://productpeople.tv/2013/01/09/ep08-sacha-greif-2/

======
mijustin
"[When launching products] there two sides to the equation: having people pay
attention, and the other side is having people pay money. Step 1 is doing
something popular [where they pay attention]. Step 2 is getting people to pay
for your products.” – Sacha Greif

